# CRA has apparently lost my return



## Rincon650 (Apr 28, 2011)

I mailed my return March 23 to the CRA. After 5 weeks the (My Account) page on the CRA website is still showing as not received. I contacted CRA today and they beleive it was lost by canada Post or possibly the CRA.

Does this happen often? Or is there a chance it can still show up?

Ive already started to put a second package together ahead of the deadline and will be re-mailing tomorrow.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

It happens. I always e-file returns (I have prepared taxes for years) but sometimes people want to mail in paper returns. I had someone contact me for another copy of her 2005 tax return earlier this year - CRA says they have no record of her filing it, although I know she mailed it in.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

My late husband's father lived with us for a couple of years before he died. He was American so had to file both US and Cdn tax returns. My husband and I took his paperwork to our international tax preparer who completed everything and handed the complete packages to us, all ready to be mailed. We dropped them in the mailbox ourselves, so I know they were mailed. His IRA refund arrived in good time, but we did not receive an assessment notice from CRA for months. I phoned a couple of times and was told to be patient - it was being processed. Finally, when it was time to file for the next year and still nothing, I phoned again. This time I reached a person who took my enquiry more seriously and promised to look into it. She phoned me back two days later and told me that she had discovered a box stored in a closet containing a number of tax returns, including Dad's, that had been stored away and forgotten about!

So maybe something like that has happened to yours, Rincon.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Rincon650 said:


> I mailed my return March 23 to the CRA. After 5 weeks the (My Account) page on the CRA website is still showing as not received. I contacted CRA today and they beleive it was lost by canada Post or possibly the CRA.
> 
> Does this happen often? Or is there a chance it can still show up?
> 
> Ive already started to put a second package together ahead of the deadline and will be re-mailing tomorrow.


This time mail in via registered mail or at least get a tracking number.

It doesn't happen often but it does happen, things do get lost from time to time.

There is a chance your orginal return may still be processed.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Rincon650 said:


> I mailed my return March 23 to the CRA. After 5 weeks the (My Account) page on the CRA website is still showing as not received. I contacted CRA today and they beleive it was lost by canada Post or possibly the CRA.
> 
> Does this happen often? Or is there a chance it can still show up?
> 
> Ive already started to put a second package together ahead of the deadline and will be re-mailing tomorrow.


I'm not sure how often but I've had duplicates mailed from CRA to me (a basement flood took care of the originals) never arrive.

The one tax return that appeared to be lost had been routed to a different tax office and then routed back. In the meantime, when I called, it was reported as lost. Then since both tax returns were at the correct office at roughly the same time, it took a while to compare the two returns.



Cheers


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

It will show up. I find you can send it in and they may not get around to it for weeks, always showing "not received". Then it will show up on the website and 1 or 2 days later it will be done.

The people on the phone are looking at the same website. You obviously are getting a refund so it shouldn't cost you any interest charges if I am wrong, except the loss of use of the refund.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

OptsyEagle said:


> It will show up. .


Not necessarily, it still may but for example I a have been dealing with a payment couriered to them few months ago and I have signature to back it up, but the payment was never cashed and not applied to account ;-).

Rev Can has many big offices, sometimes things just get lost, thrown away by accident ......


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My husband efiled his about 2 months ago and he called yesterday to find out they do not have his on file either so we had to do it again last night.Very weird they can lose electronic too!


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

marina628 said:


> My husband efiled his about 2 months ago and he called yesterday to find out they do not have his on file either so we had to do it again last night.Very weird they can lose electronic too!


*snicker* - CRA is larger so hopefully they are better run but it reminds me of when my boss went over to help his brother-in-law replace a dead hard drive on his computer. 

After making sure the hard drive was installed properly, the operating system re-installed, he asked "Okay, where are your backups of the hard drive?"
His brother-in-law replied "Everyone knows you have to backup the floppies but not the hard drive!"


Bottom line is that anything can be lost if not properly managed.


Cheers


----------

